# Calvin Klein K2247161 Opinions and suggestions?



## mindbridge (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I wanted to get opinions of k2247161 before I make the purchase. This probably will be my first moderately costing watch buy, so I wanted do so carefully. What do you think?

Calvin Klein Watches - Men Watches K2247161

Any recommendations similar in feel or design (I prefer leather-straps) will be appreciated as well.

Is Calvin Klein respectable as a watch brand? I know they're part of the Swatch group, but when I ran a search, it was rarely mentioned.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Watch looks nice. CK Watches are a decent affordable fashion brand. Nothing more, nothing less. Buy it if you like. Other than the affiliation with Swatch, not any different than Kenneth Cole, Fossil, etc... in my book.

Buy yourself a Tissot PRC200 for the same money and you will be getting a nicer watch from a reputable Swiss brand with real heritage in the watch industry.


----------



## mindbridge (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pointer Nick, I'll definitely keep the watch in mind.
Does anybody else know of any other watches similar in design yet composed of black-and-white colors, like the CK watch above?


Thanks


----------



## beebleb (Aug 15, 2009)

Can't think of any. The current range of CK watches are great value (when discounted) for Bauhaus inspired watches. For about $200, I can't think of anything else with a similar design. Would love to be proven wrong!


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Not exactly the same watch, but Inventory Adjusters has a CK automatic right now for under $200 I believe...

Inventory Adjusters - Calvin Klein

Good luck!

Dan


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

I would check out Citizen Eco-Drive line, lots of watches out there for under $200 on Amazon


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

K, before I give my opinion, I like to ask why you chose this particular watch ~

If it's the brand, then I would look around to see if you can get one pre-owned ... the pre-owned ones would better suggest their actual price/value.

If it's because you like the watch itself - they're what you called a chronograph watch - look around for that as well, go to ebay and search for 'chronograph', do a little bit of research to find out which brands are good.

Somebody up there mentioned Tissot, they're definitely good and much more of a watch than the CK.

For that price range for a chronograph, I would also look at these brands;
- Tissot, Seiko, Wenger, Fossil, Zodiac (though I like the old ones better), Rothenschild, ESQ Movado, Bossart, Lorus, Citizen, Perigaum, Bulova, Engelhardt, Jacques Lemans ... and it pains me to say this, but look at some Technomarine as well

I would definitely look at some vintage watches as well.

As for my opinion of CK watches / a lot of other fashion watches ... I rather spend $10 on a watch and wear that instead.


----------



## mindbridge (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't care so much for the brand, but the design of this particular watch just resonates with me. 

What do you mean by vintage watches? Could you point me to a link or a brand please, ari.seoul? BTW, it's good to see someone who resides in Korea. I'm Korean myself.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

> Is Calvin Klein respectable as a watch brand? I know they're part of the Swatch group, but when I ran a search, it was rarely mentioned.


Respectable as a watch brand, as a collectors item ? I tend to say no. Fashion brand: Yes.
Moved to the more suitable forum.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

by vintage, I mean older watches, from the 60s and earlier - most (if not all) are pre-owned 

I tend to like vintage/used watches because the price tend to reflect their true value - whereas if you buy new, the value will dramatically go down the moment you walk out of the shop

if you like the CK watch and it's something you will enjoy and wear then by all mean, go for it, 
My concern is if you're going deeper into this hobby and become a bit more serious about your watch ... you might think you wasted your money on these fashion watches. 

So, before pulling the trigger, you might want to take a look around some more, there's tons of great watches out there.


----------



## ari.seoul (Jan 27, 2011)

and great to see/hear from a Korean on this board as well ... I'm actually Canadian - just living/working in Korea right now, and loving it, great place. 

And if you're ever in Korea, there's a great place to go to see some pre-owned watches; Jongno-3

Been going there about twice a month, I know a couple of the shops upstair and a couple of the retailers on the main floor - great place to visit if you love watches.

I would stay away from buying new here, though ... very high import and luxury taxes ... if you do want to buy a new watch in Korea, the duty free shop is the place to go.


----------



## jamesrustin (Apr 27, 2012)

I my opinion, all Calvin Klein products are good and most trustworthy. I don't think there should be any questions in mind while buying a Calvin Klein product.


----------

